# wildsau in bielefeld gestohlen!!!!



## wolfi (11. September 2012)

so, nun hat´s mich auch erwischt
gestohlen wurde heute tagsüber aus meinem gartenschuppen (ja, es war abgeschlossen!!) meine geliebte alutech wildsau hardride.

farbe: mattschwarz (kunststoffbeschichtet) / wippe alu raw
gabel: rock shox lyrik mit dh kit (erst 2 monate alt!!!)
dämpfer: fox vanilla coil
schaltung vo/hi: xtr
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller - 3fach
bremsen: hayes (203mm vo/hi)
vorbau: point
steuersatz: cane creek
griffe: odi - lock on
kefü: bionic
laufräder: magura gustav m naben (hügi!) und marvic 321 dh-felgen
reifen: continental kaiser
sattelstütze: ritchey 27.2mm in reduzierhülse
sattel: titech berzerker
pedale: shimano fr/dh klickies
besonderheiten:
auf dem rechten oberrohr pappt ein ausgeplotteter aufkleber: pub al oca riva del garda.
ich denke mal, dass man auch wenn er abgeknibbelt ist, noch seine umrisse auf der kunststoffbeschichtung erkennen kann. der klebt dort schon einige jahre.
das oberrohr ist übrigens das 8-fach gefaltete hardride oberrohr.
das lenkkopflarer ist 1 1/8 und steckt in alu-reduzierhülsen von 1,5 auf 1 1/8!!!

ich hänge sehr an dem rad!!!! es ist eine der ersten hardride säue die der JÜ geschweißt hat. das rad befand sich 10 jahre in meinem besitz.
für sachdienliche hinweise auf den verbleib des rades gibt es meinen dank und genug bier!
und der dieb sollte zuschauen, dass er mir nicht über den weg läuft!!!
haltet bitte die augen auf, sollte jemanden ein komplettes rad oder auch teile angeboten werden, bitte bei mir melden!!! ich erkenne den rahmen blind wieder.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MrEtnie (12. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> so, nun hat´s mich auch erwischt
> gestohlen wurde heute tagsüber aus meinem gartenschuppen (ja, es war abgeschlossen!!) meine geliebte alutech wildsau hardride.
> 
> farbe: mattschwarz (kunststoffbeschichtet) / wippe alu raw
> ...



Beileid. Sowas ist echt mies. Ich bin mir ja schon bei meinem abgeschloßenen Keller im Haus unsicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (12. September 2012)

Wirklich eine Sauerei. Ich hoffe du kriegst deine Wildsau wieder - und die Drecksau die sie dir geklaut hat am besten auch gleich. 

Man muss heute leider wirklich mit allem rechnen.


----------



## Splash (17. September 2012)

Mensch Wolfi, hoffentlich bekommst Du deine Sau wieder und die Sau zu packen !!


----------



## wolfi (17. September 2012)

hi michael,
nun ja...erst hatte ich ja noch die hoffnung, dass das rad im bielefelder hbf-umfeld wieder auftaucht. viele gestohlene räder hier sind opfer der beschaffungskriminalität im drogenmilieu. aber die hoffnung schwindet... anscheinend bin auch ich opfer des organisierten fahraddiebstahls geworden. alleine in der vergangenen woche sind incl. meinem rad 4 hochwertige fr/dh bikes in bielefeld gestohlen worden! laut aussage der kripo wandern die alle in den boomenden ost-bikemarkt.
nun denn, ich kann allen nur empfehlen ein argusauge auf das eigene bike zu werfen. schaden macht klug!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. September 2012)

@wolfi!
Das ist harter Tobak und ich kann dich gut verstehen Ich wüsste nicht, was ich machen würde, wenn es meine Sau erwischen würde. 1998 sind mir schon mal 2 Bikes aus dem Keller geklaut worden, wo auch mein Herz dran hing, aber wenn meine geliebte Sau entwendet würde, wäre es schwierig. Bin gestern erst wieder ein keine Runde mit ihr und meinem Sohn durch den Wald gefahren und sie hat es mal wieder mit einem zufriedenen Gruntzer quittiert Besonders schade ist es, da es sich um eine der ersten Säue handelt und sie bleiben halt was ganz besonders Die Leute, die sowas machen denken leider darüber nicht nach, da es ihnen nur um den schnellen  geht Ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Glück und vielleicht bekommst du sie ja zurück
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wolfi (21. September 2012)

ja,
so richtig fassen kann ich es immer noch nicht, und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass jetzt irgend so ein riesen-ar$ch damit rumfährt, oder die sau evtl. wegen der anbauteile geschlachtet wurde und der rahmen womöglich in irgend einem teich schlummert.... dann könnte ich kotzen!
oder wie moby mal gesungen hat: "that´s wenn i reach for my revolver!"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv9NAvo8vDw"]Moby - That's When I Reach For My Revolver (Hotel Tour DVD 2005) - YouTube[/nomedia]
gruß
wolfi


----------



## silversurfer66 (28. September 2012)

Scheiß Spiel Wolfi, lese ich jetzt erst.
Ich werde auch mal im Teuto darauf achten.
Deswegen sind meine Räder hinter einer verschlossenen Stahltür im Keller.
In der Garge ist nur das der lieben Frau und manchmal der Tochter.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## wolfi (11. Oktober 2013)

guten tag!

mann soll es nicht für möglich halten, aber es gibt neuigkeiten!
meine wildsau ist höchstwarscheinlich wieder aufgetaucht!
nein, nicht nur höchstwarscheinlich sondern ziemlich sicher.
ich bekam einen tip und konnte der polizei den aufenthaltsort
der wildsau mitteilen. kurze zeit später war das rad sichergestellt.
nun werden die besitzverhältnisse geklärt, also ich muss nachweisen
der rechtmäßige eigentümer zu sein... das sollte nicht soooo schwierig sein

und dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich meine geliebte sau bald wieder in meinem stall begrüßen darf.... ich bin soooooo glücklich!
und das geilste, sie ist fast unverändert und war die ganze zeit über sogar in bielefeld unterwegs.... das ist krass!
viele grüße
wolfi


----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2013)

Wow, das ist ja cool, Glückwunsch!!


----------



## wolfi (11. Oktober 2013)

danke michael
ich bin übrigens am 23 november zum klassentreffen in honnef.
wie schauts denn so am sonntag den 24.11 mit ner kleinen trailrunde aus?
vorausgesetzt meine sau ist dann von der judikative freigelassen worden.
mein sennes wird dann leider noch nicht geliefert sein.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2013)

Kommt n bisserl drauf an, wann am 24. - muss da am späten Mittag weg, evtl lässt sich´s ja vorher einrichten und wir nehmen das 7GB unter die Stollen


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Oktober 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> guten tag!
> 
> mann soll es nicht für möglich halten, aber es gibt neuigkeiten!
> meine wildsau ist höchstwarscheinlich wieder aufgetaucht!
> ...




Sauber!! Glückwunsch!!

Glaub ich muss mal ne Alarmanlage bei mir zu Haus einbauen...
Sicher ist Sicher...


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Oktober 2013)

Und? Haste eine Süße Sau wieder in die Arme schließen können?


----------



## wolfi (15. Oktober 2013)

Ne, leider noch nicht. das kann auch noch nen paar wochen dauern habe ich mir sagen lassen.
Der vorgang liegt bei der kriminal-polizei. Aber ich habe eh nicht mehr daran geglaubt sie jemals wieder zu sehen. Da kann ich noch ein büschen warten

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------

